# Questions, Questions.



## Stanner

At the request of Gerald...

Self explanatory - I think?


----------



## Glandwr

The answer is sometimes, although there are exceptions. The question is yet to be asked.

Dick


----------



## DABurleigh

There is no option "I answer the question asked but not that intended" :-(

Dave


----------



## EJB

Polls about polls.......life's getting very complicated........Yes I do answer them :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic

DABurleigh said:


> There is no option "I answer the question asked but not that intended" :-(
> 
> Dave


or its near neighbour "I answered the question that I knew the answer to". :-(


----------



## Stanner

sallytrafic said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no option "I answer the question asked but not that intended" :-(
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> or its near neighbour "I answered the question that I knew the answer to". :-(
Click to expand...

Or even "My answer was 'That is a very good question' and then proceeded to give the answer I was going to give anyway"


----------



## aultymer

My answer is always correct !
Sometimes it is just the question thats wrong.


----------



## pippin

Has this been checked by the Plain English Campaign?

Has it been checked for double-blind integrity?

Does the Electoral Reform Commission have an interest in the purpose of the poll?

I could go on, so I will.

Is the poll available in alternative versions such as large print, Braille or audio to satisfy the Equal Access requirements?

Has it been checked for gender specifity by the Equality Commission?

Have ramps been provided for wheelchair users to access the poll?

A veritable can of worms has been opened.

Gerald - by asking simple questions you have prompted the asking of many more!


----------



## Spacerunner

Hmm....must be the weather. :roll:


----------



## loddy

I never vote on polls, what is the point ?

Loddy :wink:


----------



## erneboy

I assume this has to do with my poll about the use of Sat. Nav. and GPS co-ordinates. The question asked was adequate to the task and the results are of value in that they confirm that some people use post codes and addresses and not lat/long, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly

Have we reached the point in the thread where it turns nasty or can I go and have my lunch and come back later ?

G


----------



## erneboy

In the nicest possible way, may I ask what you mean Grizzly, Alan.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Did i get it right?. I am with the majority,and in a democracy,does that mean we win.
Ted


----------



## Stanner

Jented said:


> Hi.
> Did i get it right?. I am with the majority,and in a democracy,does that mean we win.
> Ted


Only if your chad isn't hanging - and NO we don't want to know the answer. :?


----------



## rayrecrok

Grizzly said:


> Have we reached the point in the thread where it turns nasty or can I go and have my lunch and come back later ?
> 
> G


I have my orders to cut the grass before the holiday weekend, can everybody wait befaore they start.

Give Grizzly and myself a chance please.


----------



## pippin

Alan, I think the clue lies in his username - GRIZZLY!!


----------



## Stanner

pippin said:


> Alan, I think the clue lies in his username - GRIZZLY!!


Uhh Ohhh - I think you have made the same mistake someone else who called her MR Grizzly made.

I think questions will be asked. :lol:


----------



## suedew

pippin said:


> Has this been checked by the Plain English Campaign?
> 
> Has it been checked for double-blind integrity?
> 
> Does the Electoral Reform Commission have an interest in the purpose of the poll?
> 
> I could go on, so I will.
> 
> Is the poll available in alternative versions such as large print, Braille or audio to satisfy the Equal Access requirements?
> 
> Has it been checked for gender specifity by the Equality Commission?
> 
> Have ramps been provided for wheelchair users to access the poll?
> 
> A veritable can of worms has been opened.
> 
> Gerald - by asking simple questions you have prompted the asking of many more!


Pippin you forgot my favourite
Do you require this leaflet in Braille( on an application to become a taxi driver ) :roll: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly

erneboy said:


> In the nicest possible way, may I ask what you mean Grizzly, Alan.


Alan...We've both exemplified what sometimes goes wrong on MHF !

I was attempting to be funny and - _I think_- you've taken me seriously ( ie I was pointing up, in I hope a non-offensive way- that so many threads recently have gone sour after a short time )

If we'd been face to face I'm sure there'd have been no problems. Smileys can't substitute and I shall now be doubly careful.

So now...perhaps you were only continuing the humorous theme and ...oh, heck ! I'll go and get on with my dusting.

G (MRS - the one with the pink female gender indicator next to HER name !!! :wink: )


----------



## neilbes

I will be glad when everyone is back off holiday.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I answered the question that the OP meant to ask.

Dave (Tony Benn)p :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly

neilbes said:


> I will be glad when everyone is back off holiday.


I do hope you're not implying that those of us left are second division ?

G (wink wink, nod nod smile, laugh etc etc, THIS is an attempt to be funny)


----------



## Rosbotham

There's no option for "I couldn't second guess what the questionner really wanted to ask so didn't bother voting..."


----------



## erneboy

I see, thank you Grizzly. Must confess I missed the smiley, I have my images turned off as I am on a mobile connection with a data limit. I hope my question did not come across as aggressive, I just didn't understand, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly

erneboy said:


> . Must confess I missed the smiley, Alan.


There wasn't one Alan. I have to code smileys separately so tend to miss them until it is too late. I was rather hoping my intention was obvious.

I rather think I might send back my MHF sub as I can't seem to put a foot right.

G


----------



## erneboy

Oops, Alan.


----------



## bigbazza

Aw come on now Mr er Mrs er Ms or is it Miss Grizzly, please stay and play with us.


----------



## pippin

Grizzly, I apologise for my error in defining your gender.

If I had met you in person I would not have made the mistake - well, I hope not!

However, I am reliably informed that the female grizzly bear is even more ferocious than the male of the species.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I was once bitten by Grizzly 8) 
Dave p


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Grizzly said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Must confess I missed the smiley, Alan.
> 
> 
> 
> There wasn't one Alan. I have to code smileys separately so tend to miss them until it is too late. I was rather hoping my intention was obvious.
> 
> I rather think I might send back my MHF sub as I can't seem to put a foot right.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

I really hope you're not even semi-seriously considering that. Far from not putting a foot right to me you epitomise all the wisdom, helpfulness and humour of MHF with none of the nasty stuff.

8O 

Chris


----------



## Stanner

neilbes said:


> I will be glad when everyone is back off holiday.


I prefer those to the Carp where do you go to catch them and W'hey! them.

<Edit> 
I've forgotten what the question is now and suddenly got a headache, must be something I stared at.


----------

